# champiñon/seta



## CLM9999

I read this list in a recipe:

7 onzas de setas cortadas en julianas 
7 onzas de champiñones fileteados 
 
What is the difference between seta and champiñon?  Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Laztana

Hi,

they are not the same. I'm not an expert but the "champiñón" (don't know a translation) is the typical white one with a rounded "cap", and "seta" (often translated as "mushroom"), you can find plenty of different "setas", some of which can be poisonous, with very different appearances.

I hope you understood


----------



## CLM9999

Laztana said:


> Hi,
> 
> they are not the same. I'm not an expert but the "champiñón" (don't know a translation) is the typical white one with a rounded "cap", and "seta" (often translated as "mushroom"), you can find plenty of different "setas", some of which can be poisonous, with very different appearances.
> 
> I hope you understood


 
To me a mushroom is a mushroom.    I'll have to do a little research I guess.

Also, I'm confused, because I though hongo was mushroom?  O


----------



## Laztana

CLM9999 said:


> To me a mushroom is a mushroom.    I'll have to do a little research I guess.
> 
> Also, I'm confused, because I though hongo was mushroom?  O



unfortunately, WR dictionary translates "mushroom" as "seta, champiñón or hongo" but they are not the same, they don't look the same and they don't taste the same. Sorry,I didn't want to confuse you


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Hello there

"champiñones" belong to the genus agaricus, they were the first mushrooms to be grown commercially, and the name is French originally

"setas" probably refer to the species "pleurotus ostreatus", grown commercially since a few years ago and also for sale in most Spanish supermarkets etc.

"setas" otherwise refer to wild mushrooms in general, but I think in this context they are the above referred, also known as "setas de cardo", though not wild but commercially cultivated

the word "hongos" in Spain is normally reserved for other fungal growths, especially when they affect our skin


----------



## CLM9999

This goes to prove my point that Spanish has a lot of synonymns!  

As far as telling them apart, I'll have to visit my local Spanish super and check out the differences.

Thx guys...


----------



## CLM9999

Laztana said:


> unfortunately, WR dictionary translates "mushroom" as "seta, champiñón or hongo" but they are not the same, they don't look the same and they don't taste the same. Sorry,I didn't want to confuse you


 
Hey, it's tough to be a gringo!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!

Well, as far as I know, a "champiñón" is an eatable species of "setas". So, there are a lot of diferents "setas", even poisonous.

"Setas" are "hongos" (_fungus_) "with umbrella".

So, the "champiñón" is a "seta", that is: an "hongo" "with umbrella".
I mean, the _mushroom_ is a _fungus_ "with umbrella".

Of course, "umbrella" is my way to call it.

Reading your recipe, it is confusing to me because "seta" is a generic noun. 

Maybe they use both words, "setas" and "champiñones", just to not be redundant. 

Maybe the only difference is the way they must be cut: _julianas_ and _filetes_.

Bye.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Check out this thread starting with post 5.


----------



## CLM9999

gotitadeleche said:


> Check out this thread starting with post 5.


 
My head hurts...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

take a break...

if it is for a translation, my suggestion is:

champiñón: champignon (French words are always _chic_ in English when food is involved
setas: wild mushrooms (even if they came off a supermaket tray...)

hope it helps


----------



## romarsan

jajaja, don't worry I understand you.
Mushrooms have always the same shape, they are white with an small umbrella and there are no different kinds of them.
But related to "setas" there are a lot and each one is completely different from the rest. Some of them as, for instance "amanita muscaria" can kill you if you eat them.


----------



## Laztana

CLM9999 said:


> This goes to prove my point that Spanish has a lot of synonymns!
> 
> As far as telling them apart, I'll have to visit my local Spanish super and check out the differences.
> 
> Thx guys...



The problem is that they are not synonyms, they are related vegetables (I don't know how to call them) but they look different and do taste different. Their appearance also influences the way the are often cut (champiñón en rodajas o filetes, y setas en juliana o tiras).
I hope I didn't add more confussion
saludos


----------



## borgonyon

En la última decada se ha vuelto muy popular lo que aquí llaman "portobello" o "portabella", que me parece son lo mismo que las setas. [Claro que del asunto yo se una zeta ;D]


----------



## wbmoore

borgonyon said:


> En la última decada se ha vuelto muy popular lo que aquí llaman "portobello" o "portabella", que me parece son lo mismo que las setas. [Claro que del asunto yo se una zeta ;D]



Pues... el portobello es un tipo de hongo. Son mas grandes y saben diferentes de los hongos mas pequeños.


----------



## CLM9999

Laztana said:


> The problem is that they are not synonyms, they are related vegetables (I don't know how to call them) but they look different and do taste different. Their appearance also influences the way the are often cut (champiñón en rodajas o filetes, y setas en juliana o tiras).
> I hope I didn't add more confussion
> saludos


 
Sorry.  As you can tell it's hard to break out of your paradigm!


----------



## tazx

CLM9999 said:


> This goes to prove my point that Spanish has a lot of synonymns!


 
Funny. That's exactly what I think of English.

My contribution:

Los champiñones son un tipo de setas.

Las setas son un tipo dentro de la familia de los hongos.


----------



## CLM9999

tazx said:


> Funny. That's exactly what I think of English.
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> Los champiñones son un tipo de setas.
> 
> Las setas son un tipo dentro de la familia de los hongos.


 
I am very thankful you don't do that with every fruit and vegetable!  

Hoe gaat het met jou?


----------



## zumac

CLM9999 said:


> I read this list in a recipe:
> 
> 7 onzas de setas cortadas en julianas
> 7 onzas de champiñones fileteados
> 
> What is the difference between seta and champiñon? Aren't they the same thing?


Here's the definition of seta and champiñon according to the RAE.
*seta*.
1. f. Cualquier especie de hongo, comestible o no, con forma de sombrilla, sostenida por un pedicelo.

*champiñón*.
1. m. Nombre común a varias especies de hongos agaricáceos, algunos de los cuales son comestibles.
2. m. Chile. Seta comestible.

If you notice, the definitions are practically the same, being that they are both "hongos" or mushrooms.

I contend that they are the same, i.e., setas are the same as champiñones, and you can consider them both as mushrooms.
Of course, the edible ones have to be picked or cultivated.

Granted that there is a vast variety of mushrooms, many will look and taste different.

In my experience, mushrooms are called setas in the Basque Country in Spain, and in Mexico they are called champiñones. I can't speak for other locations.

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Milton Sand said:


> Reading your recipe, it is confusing to me because "seta" is a generic noun.
> Maybe *they* *use both* words, "setas" and "champiñones", just to *not be redundant*.
> Maybe the only difference is the way they must be cut: _julianas_ and _filetes_.


 
Please, consider my post.

I insist because we, the spanish speakers, have so many qualms when repeating the same word too frequently in a writing, and even more into the same paragraph.

So, I think that the recipe is talking about the same ingredient but cut in a different way.

What do you think of this?


----------



## tazx

Sorry, zumac, I cannot agree.
There is a specific type of "seta" that is called "champiñón" in Spain, apparently also in the Basque Country (see link). This is the fungus that has been cultivated and largely consumed since many years ago.
Recently there is in the market a slightly different variety, darker, but still quite similar in shape and taste.
At the same time, there are also nowadays cultivated “setas”, which share the name with the mushrooms that you can pick up in the countryside.
All the "setas" are belonging to the group of the "hongos", a type of living organisms including microscopic species that can be cause of infectious deseases.

http://www.gastronomiavasca.net/hl/glosario/show-item?id=854&category_id=17

Hay un tipo específico de setas que se llaman champiñones. No se puede llamar "champiñon" a cualquier seta, es incorrecto. Y llamar "seta" a un champiñón, aún correcto, es impreciso y puede llevar a confusión.


----------



## CLM9999

zumac said:


> Here's the definition of seta and champiñon according to the RAE.
> *seta*.
> 1. f. Cualquier especie de hongo, comestible o no, con forma de sombrilla, sostenida por un pedicelo.
> 
> *champiñón*.
> 1. m. Nombre común a varias especies de hongos agaricáceos, algunos de los cuales son comestibles.
> 2. m. Chile. Seta comestible.
> 
> If you notice, the definitions are practically the same, being that they are both "hongos" or mushrooms.
> 
> I contend that they are the same, i.e., setas are the same as champiñones, and you can consider them both as mushrooms.
> Of course, the edible ones have to be picked or cultivated.
> 
> Granted that there is a vast variety of mushrooms, many will look and taste different.
> 
> In my experience, mushrooms are called setas in the Basque Country in Spain, and in Mexico they are called champiñones. I can't speak for other locations.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Thanks. Question though: what are 'agaricáceos' and 'pedicelo'?


----------



## Laztana

Milton Sand said:


> Please, consider my post.
> 
> I insist because we, the spanish speakers, have so many qualms when repeating the same word too frequently in a writing, and even more into the same paragraph.
> 
> So, I think that the recipe is talking about the same ingredient but cut in a different way.
> 
> What do you think of this?


Hi,

sorry but I can't agree with you. It is not the same ingredient. If you go to the supermarket here and you ask for "champiñones" and for "setas" you will get different stuff in each case. The fact that they are cut in a different way is because they have different shape...you can't cut "setas" in "filetes"... or at least the ones I'm thinking of.
saludos


----------



## CLM9999

Guys,

I don't even like mushrooms that much.  I'll just put in some extra cebolla.


----------



## Milton Sand

Laztana said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry but I can't agree with you. It is not the same ingredient. If you go to the supermarket here and you ask for "champiñones" and for "setas" you will get different stuff in each case. The fact that they are cut in a different way is because they have different shape...you can't cut "setas" in "filetes"... or at least the ones I'm thinking of.
> saludos


 
Oh. Then... I stop insisting!


----------



## zumac

Well, I'll add another two cents in.

I previously said that setas and champiñones were the same because they were both mushrooms. I consulted an expert on Spanish cuisine, my wife. She said that yes, they are both hongos, but that champiñones were white and are normally cultivated.

Laztana said that if you go to the supermarket in Bilbao, you will find both setas and champiñones. I assume the the white mushrooms are the champiñones, and the other mushrooms are setas, of the non-poisonous kind obviously.

Hey, this is like discussing chicken meat. Is it white or dark? Well, that depends on whether you eat the breast or a leg. But they're both chicken.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

CLM9999 said:


> Thanks. Question though: what are 'agaricáceos' and 'pedicelo'?


Agaricáceos: those mushrooms belonging to the *Agaricaceae* family.
Pedicelo: the little column that holds the mushroom's "umbrella".


----------



## X-Girl 007

Hola,

I think the name also can vary from country to country or region to region. I've heard them being called hongos in one place, setas in another and champiñones somewhere else. In my opinion I think they are generally and essentially the same thing *a "mushroom"*.


----------



## CLM9999

Mateamargo said:


> Agaricáceos: those mushrooms belonging to the *Agaricaceae* family.
> Pedicelo: the little column that holds the mushroom's "umbrella".


fyi:  
In English 'pedicelo' is 'stem'.


----------



## Mate

CLM9999 said:


> fyi:
> In English 'pedicelo' is 'stem'.


I was almost shure about "stem" but wasn't able to find it in the WR dictionary. Sorry


----------



## CLM9999

Mateamargo said:


> I was almost shure about "stem" but wasn't able to find it in the WR dictionary. Sorry


 
Don't worry!  I was just letting you know because almost everyone in these forums wants to know every detail of another language that they can.

Your English is 100X better than my Spanish - trust me!


----------



## wbmoore

zumac said:


> Well, I'll add another two cents in.



From what I can tell, seta is used to describe a specific variety of mushroom, as well as for a generic term for mushroom, and champiñón is used for s specific variety of mushroom...


----------



## pecosita

Champiñón = Hongo comestible de color blanco que se cultiva artificialmente.


Seta = Cualquier especie de hongo con forma de sombrero sostenido por un pedicelo: separa las setas comestibles de las venenosas.


----------



## cuquis

en mexico los campiñones son los cultivados en invernaderos y que encontramos en todas partes

las setas son hongos silvestres estos son grandes y como sombrillas y tienen el tallo delgado y solo consiguen en temporada de lluvia

tu receta llava dos clases de hongos y el sabor es diferente pero si no encuentras setas le puedes poner solo champiñones


----------



## zumac

pecosita said:


> Champiñón = Hongo comestible de color blanco que se cultiva artificialmente.
> 
> 
> Seta = Cualquier especie de hongo con forma de sombrero sostenido por un pedicelo: separa las setas comestibles de las venenosas.


 
Pecosita, I think your definitions are the best. Very nice.

Saludos.


----------



## Barbara S.

In Argentina they use "hongos" for mushrooms in general also in Mexico. In the U.S. there are now so many mushrooms available (most do not have white caps) that recipes call for a specific type. I suggest checking out google images in Spanish and English.


----------



## carlos perez fontan

Hi,
I would like to tell my opinion about the seta/ champiñon issue.

As far as I know, Hongo comes from the latin term FUNGUS.
Seta is used for all those Hongos that have a sexual or reproductive part (that springs out the ground surface).
Amongst Setas, there are several families: agaricus, amanitae,russulae, etc...
Many people use the term champiñón referring to those belonging to the group of agaricus: Agaricus bisporus, agaricus campestris, agaricus silvicola, etc...
People call champiñón most frequently to that Mushroom sold in supermarkets that usually comes from the agaricus family, and which is usually the Agaricus Bisporus (white and small).
It also depends of the region, sometimes we use the word HONGO to define those coming from the family of Boletus ( as boletus edulis).

So....we could say that Hongos refer to all fungi world.
Setas refer to all mushrooms coming out the surface.
and champiñón is a popular name for some of the eadible mushrooms.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Bemaru

Lo siento, Milton Sand, pero no. Al menos en España, champiñones son únicamente un tipo de setas, blanco y no muy grande. Las setas son genéricas, hay varios tipos, pero si no se dice nada suelen ser marrones y más grandes. Sé que este hilo es antiguo, pero me encuentro con el mismo problema de traducción y al final he seguido el consejo de Miguel Antonio (champiñón:champignon, setas: wild mushrooms)


----------



## frangs

Ok, Just for make the things easier:
In Spain (at least the region I know more, Catalunya):

1) These, *AND ONLY THESE*, are champiñones:



2) The *REST* of mushrooms are *SETAS.*

I'm sorry but I dont know it it is the same for the rest of countries in America.


----------



## SrtaIslas

I came across this forum today, because I too was looking to find the difference between "champiñones" and "setas."  I am making a mushroom lasagna and I have a recipe written in Spanish.  
In my recipe "champiñones"  refers to the most common mushroom, portabello. "Setas" refers to a type of wild mushroom, possibly 'porcini' mushrooms.


----------



## Mate

SrtaIslas said:


> I came across this forum today, because I too was looking to find the difference between "champiñones" and "setas."  I am making a mushroom lasagna and I have a recipe written in Spanish.
> In my recipe "champiñones"  refers to the most common mushroom, portabello. "Setas" refers to a type of wild mushroom, possibly 'porcini' mushrooms.


So how can we help you, SrtaIslas? I mean, what's the question?


----------



## zebedee

Not only do _setas_ and _champiñones_ look different but they also taste very different and are used in very different ways when cooking. They definitely need separate translations in English.

Así que resumiendo, podríamos decir:

Champiñón = mushroom
Seta= Porcini mushroom


----------



## ACQM

A ver, a ver, que aquí cada cual dice una cosa y no todo es correcto:

"Hongo"=fungus Es un tipo de ser vivo un reino que engloba muchas especies.
"Seta"=mushroom es el "paraguas" que generan algunos hongos en su reproducción. Los mohos, por ejemplo, son hongos que no hacen seta.

Entre las setas comestibles hay muchos tipos, aunque creo que en Inglaterra y otros lugares anglófonos la única conocida y ampliamente comercializada es el "champiñon" del francés "champignon". Como es la única que ellos comen con decir "mushroom" tienen bastante.

En algunos lugares de España (sobretodo en Castilla), la única seta comestible que se usaba hasta la llegada del chapiñon cultivado era la llamada "seta de cardo" (que hoy tambien se cultiva) y, por eso, mucha gente las llama simplemte "setas", porque nunca comen otras.

En otros lugares de España se comen otros tipos de setas y así, en Cataluña, "1 onza de setas" no significa nada, porque aquí la gente conoce muchos tipos diferentes de setas con diferentes sabores, consistencias y usos culinarios: rovellones( o míscalos), llanega, boletus (en catalán son ceps y en italiano fungi porcini), etc.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

zebedee said:


> Así que resumiendo, podríamos decir:
> Champiñón = mushroom
> Seta= Porcini mushroom


No estoy de acuerdo, pues he sugerido en su día otra cosa, que sí parece tener algún consenso:


Bemaru said:


> Sé que este hilo es antiguo, pero me encuentro con el mismo problema de traducción y al final he seguido el consejo de Miguel Antonio (champiñón:champignon, setas: wild mushrooms)





Miguel Antonio said:


> "champiñones" belong to the genus agaricus, they were the first mushrooms to be grown commercially, and the name is French originally
> 
> "setas" probably refer to the species "pleurotus ostreatus", grown commercially since a few years ago and also for sale in most Spanish supermarkets etc.
> 
> "setas" otherwise refer to wild mushrooms in general, but I think in this context they are the above referred, also known as "setas de cardo", though not wild but commercially cultivated
> 
> the word "hongos" in Spain is normally reserved for other fungal growths, especially when they affect our skin


Yes, I was a newbie back then, eager to help but not capitalising properly... 


Miguel Antonio said:


> take a break...
> 
> if it is for a translation, my suggestion is:
> 
> champiñón: champignon (French words are always _chic_ in English when food is involved
> setas: wild mushrooms (even if they came off a supermaket tray...)


Remember, it was just a suggestion, apparently of use to at least one forum member as per above.


ACQM said:


> A ver, a ver, que aquí cada cual dice una cosa y no todo es correcto:
> 
> En algunos lugares de España (sobretodo en Castilla), la única seta comestible que se usaba hasta la llegada del chapiñon cultivado era la llamada "seta de cardo" (que hoy tambien se cultiva) y, por eso, mucha gente las llama simplemte "setas", porque nunca comen otras.
> 
> En otros lugares de España se comen otros tipos de setas y así, en Cataluña, "1 onza de setas" no significa nada, porque aquí la gente conoce muchos tipos diferentes de setas con diferentes sabores, consistencias y usos culinarios: rovellones( o míscalos), llanega, boletus (en catalán son ceps y en italiano fungi porcini), etc.


Pues no te digo nada en Galicia, donde en temporada nos invaden hordas de buscadores de setas de otras comunidades, porque aquí la variedad es casi infinita, y en vernáculo tienen nombres muy distintos, igual que el pescado, varía de  una comarca a otra.

Resumiendo y concluyendo, en España, a día de hoy:
Setas: las silvestres en general, y las de cardo (_Pleurotus ostreatus)_ cultivadas.
Champiñones: los agáricos, silvestres y cultivados.
Shiitake: empiezan ya a aparecer en los supermercados, en Galicia se cultivan y se les llama por su nombre japonés.

No sería raro oír a una madre decir: "hijo, vete al súper y tráeme setas, champiñones y "chitaques" que voy a preparar una cazuela de brujas".

Saludos micófilos

MA


----------



## zebedee

Me quito el sombrero ante una exposición tan extensa de las setas _and family_, Miguel Antonio. ¡Se nota que vives en la tierra de las setas! 

Con mi post, intentaba redirigir el hilo hacia la duda inicial:





> What is the difference between seta and champiñon? Aren't they the same thing?



La duda original se plantea en el momento en que un/a inglés/a nativo/a se pone a leer una carta de tapas, o en este caso, una receta y se encuentra ante dos palabras que su diccionario traduce como el mismo concepto: _mushroom_. 

Mi post intentaba aclarar a los ingleses nativos que _champiñón_ es lo que en UK llamamos _mushroom_ de toda la vida y _seta_ es lo que en UK se empieza a conocer ahora (antes no se vendía tanto) y allí se le da el nombre de _porcini mushroom_.

No pretendía descalificar otros posts aclaratorios como los tuyos y los de otros que van más allá y abarcan más terreno que el de una simple traducción.

Un saludo cordial,
zeb


----------



## ACQM

zebedee said:


> Mi post intentaba aclarar a los ingleses nativos que _champiñón_ es lo que en UK llamamos _mushroom_ de toda la vida y _seta_ es lo que en UK se empieza a conocer ahora (antes no se vendía tanto) y allí se le da el nombre de _porcini mushroom_.



Lo que pasa es que en España lo que tú llamas "porcini mushroom" (porcini es una palabra italiana) se conoce por "boletus" o, en Cataluña, ceps. Las setas en España son otra cosa, fíjate bien.


----------



## zebedee

ACQM said:


> Lo que pasa es que en España lo que tú llamas "porcini mushroom" (porcini es una palabra italiana) se conoce por "boletus" o, en Cataluña, ceps. Las setas en España son otra cosa, fíjate bien.




¿Pero un boletus no es un tipo de seta?
 jajajajajaja, la cosa se complica!


----------



## Agró

Hongos (*Fungi*): el reino de los hongos se compone de hongos propiamente dichos, como los que salen en los pies y de setas. La penicilina es un hongo, no una seta; el _Boletus edulis_ es un hongo y es una seta.
Algunos hongos desarrollan cuerpos carnosos que en España llamamos "setas" (_*mushrooms*_), entre ellas los champiñones que, si no son silvestres, no saben a nada. Algunas tienen valor culinario; otras, no. Todas son comestibles; algunas, solo una vez.


----------



## ACQM

zebedee said:


> ¿Pero un boletus no es un tipo de seta?
> jajajajajaja, la cosa se complica!



Sí. Pero si alguien dice "voy a poner en este relleno champiñones y setas", no se refiere a champiñones y boletus, si no a champiñones y setas de cardo. otra cosa es que diga "voy a poner en este relleno setas", entonces tal vez sean boletus, o champiñones o setas de cardo o míscalos o cualquier otra ¿entiendes?


----------



## Gupe

Hi all:

seta --> mushroom
champiñón --> Parisian mushroom

Regards


----------



## Atawalpa

This thread is quite long and old now, but in case it helps: 

seta: mushroom (all and any of them unless otherwise specified). Macmillan Dictionary Online: a fungus  (=type of plant) that usually has a short stem and a round top. Some mushrooms can be eaten, but many are poisonous.

champiñón: button mushroom. Macmillan Dictionary online: a small round mushroom  (=a type of fungus with a flat, usually white, top that you eat as a vegetable)

Second clue, google both terms for images in Spanish and you'll clearly see that under 'setas' we can find any type of fungus, whereas for 'champiñón', we mainly find those little white ones with a cap 'loosely' resembling a half of a white egg shell. 

Remember that when translating, we must think of what the words mean in the original language. In this case, when in Spain we talk about 'champiñones', we mean the little, white ones. End of discussion. ;-) It's like when Americans refer to English football as soccer. It all depends on the original language.


----------



## albertovidal

Just for the record. "Champiñón" in English takes the French name "champignon"
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/champignon?region=us


----------



## X37-GLU

Madre mia !!!!!
I will try to be short in words :

First : The translation of "seta" is "mushroom", you know any kind of "seta" is translated as a mushroom OK?!, in the same way as the translation of "pajaro" is "bird", you know any kind of "pajaro" is translated as a "bird".

Second : A "champiñon" is a kind of "seta" as "chicken" is kind of "bird"

Third : If you go to a restaurant and you want to eat a "bird" someone probably will ask you "What kind of birds do you want to eat?" May be they only have got chicken this day. In the same way if you ask for "setas" someone probably will ask you "What kind of setas do you want to eat?"  May be they only have got champiñones this day. 

Finally: because a "champiñon" is very popular and well known "seta", nobody call it "seta", so perhaps in the restaurant even if they have got champiñones problably they will answer you that they haven't got any "seta". In the same way that they will answer you that they haven't got any "birds", nobody could imagine that you only want to eat a chicken.


----------



## Selgas

To make it harder... what about "trufas"? A truffle - tuber melanosporum - is a mushroom, also edible, and has no stem or umbrella... So, summarizing:

mushroom = fungi = any kind of Seta or Hongo, but also champiñón
Champiñón = champignon; button mushroom; white with stem and umbrella
Seta = any fungi/mushroom with stem and umbrella (edible or not) but champignon
Hongo = any fungi, edible or not, infectious or not, with or without stem and umbrella, or even microscopic.

And... most important of all, it all depends on the original language and context.

Kind regards, Fungi lovers!


----------



## rosillone

In Spain "setas" and "champiñones" are not the same, especially when cooking.
Champiñones are white with rounded "cap"; 
Setas are usually brown with flat cap.
Their taste is completely different so i'm pretty sure the recipe does not refer to the same ingredient cut in a different way.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

rosillone said:


> In Spain "setas" and "champiñones" are not the same, especially when cooking.
> Champiñones are white with rounded "cap";
> Setas are usually brown with flat cap.
> Their taste is completely different so i'm pretty sure the recipe does not refer to the same ingredient cut in a different way.


Well, they're all fungi anyway, aren't they?


----------



## rosillone

Sorry I only read the first page of the post Xd
In a recipe I would say "wild mushroom" for "seta" and  "champignon" for "champiñón"


----------



## HvanderC

There's too much unnecessary confusion in this thread! Native English speaker here - when we think of a mushroom, we tend to think of a closed-cup, button-style mushroom (usually white with a closed cap) and this type of mushroom happens to be referred to as a 'champiñón' in Spanish (and as some variant of the French 'champignon' across the continent, e.g. in Germany as well, as it's seen as a French style of mushroom which differs from the norm). The generic word for a mushroom in Spanish is 'seta', but to the Spanish mindset this would usually refer to a more 'wild' type of mushroom - i.e. to the the fancy kind with stringy bits on it that you would usually be served in a restaurant - because they're used to saying 'champiñón for the other kind. As a native English speaker going to a supermarket, nine times out of ten you would just say you are going to buy 'mushrooms', you wouldn't actively make these distinctions in a verbal way unless you were planning to cook a specific kind of meal and were taking an interest in the varieties of mushroom. You'd just look at the mushrooms on offer and think, oh I want more *that* kind of mushroom for what I'm cooking. Native Spanish speakers have a more finely-tuned awareness of the different types of mushroom, and the distinction between the types is fundamentally obvious to them, in the same way that an English speaker would see a clear and obvious distinction between runner beans, green beans, broad beans and so on, even though they are all 'beans' that are green and stringy in appearance. 'Hongo' obviously just means fungus - many Latin root words beginning with F in the Latin (and often in French/Portuguese and the other Romance languages) take a silent H in Spanish (see harina, hacienda and so on).


----------



## iribela

HvanderC said:


> ...As a native English speaker going to a supermarket, nine times out of ten you would just say you are going to buy 'mushrooms', you wouldn't actively make these distinctions in a verbal way unless you were planning to cook a specific kind of meal and were taking an interest in the varieties of mushroom...



True. The only time I make a distinction is when I'm asking someone else to buy mushrooms and I don't want white button mushrooms, which is usually the kind people gravitate to because they tend to be the most plentiful at the grocery store.

That said, and back to the original question, if I was preparing the recipe from the OP, I would interpret 'champiñón' (a specific type) to be button mushrooms, and for the 'setas' (a general term) I'd get a mix of edible wild mushrooms.

If you need to be specific, the best thing to do is go online, find the scientific name, and go from there. Examples: this page or this one. Some of the mushrooms that have been mentioned in this thread appear to be the same mushroom in different stages of cultivation.


----------

